# Changement carte graphique G4



## Fe2plus (22 Mai 2007)

Hello, 

Je poste pas souvent ici... Il y a d'autres sujets qui en parlent, mais c'est pas très précis...

Je vous expose ma situation: j'ai un powermac G4 400mhz avec une ATI rage 128 en AGP.

Je traine pas mal sur un forum de vente de matos, et je voudrais savoir si je pourrais mettre un carte pour PC à la place ? (je vise une ATI 9200)

J'ai vu qu'il faudrait la flasher... C'est comme un bios ? Je la met dans un pc, je flashe, et zou, la carte devient compatible avec le Mac ?

Merci de vos réponses, je suis un peu perdu, J'ai jamais vraiment bidouillé de mac, contrairement aux PCs.


----------



## anneee (24 Mai 2007)

si tu veux flasher une carte pc, j'ai trouvé ce site pour toi qui a l'air très intéressant: sois prudent avec tes données(sauvegarde bien avant de te lancer dans ces manip)

si tu veux moins de risque il y a ici pour des cartes mac "origine"(mais là les tarifs sont élevés)


tiens nous au courant


----------



## Fe2plus (25 Mai 2007)

Merci pour le lien macway, mais au prix auquel j'ai payé le G4 et vu l'utilisation que je vais en faire, je n'ai clairement pas 130euros à mettre dans une carte graphique.

La 9200 de base me coute 12euros d'occaz.
La 9600 pro me coute 25 euros d'occaz.

Et 25 euros c'est déjà trop pour une CG qui tournera en AGP 2X (faut pas déconner, hein...)

Je regarde ton premier lien et te donne mon avis.

Je rajoute quelques questions: 

Je peux mettre la carte et essayer de booter dessus (sans être flashée) ou ça va poser problème ?

ATI et Nvidia, même combat pour le flashage ?


----------



## Fe2plus (25 Mai 2007)

Bon, donc c'est cool ce lien, je vais faire un tour sur strangedogs qui a l'air d'être le site de référence pour le flashage...Mais ça a pas l'air gagné gagné...


----------



## anneee (25 Mai 2007)

ok tiens nous au courant


bon courage


----------



## Fe2plus (25 Mai 2007)

Merci.

A vrai dire, je vais essayer de voir si la CG d'occaz que j'ai trouvé aurait sa rom officielle strangedogs ( ça dépend de la révision de la carte), et de mon courage... 

Mais ça marchera pas du tout en la mettant directement sans la flasher ?

Et pour OSX, va t'il aller un peu plus vite ou ça ne changera rien du tout ?

Merki


----------

